# Occupations not listed on Recruiting Website?



## 2011Applicant (7 Feb 2011)

I was just wondering what some of the unadvertised careers would be in the CF (regarding those that are on forces.ca)
I'm just curious of what my options might be further down the line if I decided to remuster and change paths.


----------



## aesop081 (7 Feb 2011)

Stacked said:
			
		

> I don't think there is any unposted ones anymore. .



Yes there are. Trades not open to direct entry are not on there, i just looked. Trades like NDT Tech, CBRN Op..........


----------



## Uriel (8 Feb 2011)

There are some trades on the recruiting website that are published, but that you don't generally enter from the street (like Intelligence Operator or Clearance Diver), but for the truely unpublished trades there are really only four:

JTF2

"The Joint Task Force 2 is the unit responsible for Federal level counter-terrorist/hostage rescue operations. Its mandate demands personnel who possesses very specific personal attributes and capabilities and who can be trained to perform a diverse range of unique tactics, techniques and skills."

CSOR

"The creation of the Canadian Special Operations Forces Command (CANSOFCOM) provides the Canadian Government and CDS with an agile, high readiness special operations force (SOF) capable of conducting special operations across the spectrum of conflict at home and abroad. The CSOR will be an integral component of CANSOFCOM, and will provide a rapid response capability for special operation missions throughout Canada and the world. The CSOR will compliment JTF 2 and will be capable of independent high-readiness combat operations. CSOR roles include support to counter-terrorism, direct action, special reconnaissance, non-combatant evacuation operations, as well as defence diplomacy and military assistant. Potential candidates can expect challenging and dynamic employment in small teams as a part of an operationally focused unit. "

CACI

"The CF has a critical need to train a small cadre of Conduct After Capture Instructors (CACI). CAC Instructors provide code of conduct after capture level C training, which includes academic instruction and practical resistance to interrogation."

And Close Protection Operator, who are the bodyguards for (Very)VIPs.

There are also some sub-trades, like HUMINT OP (Human Intelligence Operator - Basically a field interrogator), or CBRN Op that aren't published outside the Forces, but you just do that job for a year or two and then back to your old trade. Most, if not all, of these trades and sub-trades, though, pretty much require you to be in your trade for four years (though there are exceptions), so don't go thinking you can walk out of basic and into JTF2 (unless you really ARE that awesome...).


----------



## PMedMoe (8 Feb 2011)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Yes there are. Trades not open to direct entry are not on there, i just looked. Trades like NDT Tech, CBRN Op..........



PMed Tech.......


----------



## dangerboy (8 Feb 2011)

Uriel said:
			
		

> There are some trades on the recruiting website that are published, but that you don't generally enter from the street (like Intelligence Operator or Clearance Diver), but for the truely unpublished trades there are really only four:



I think you need to do more reading.  Those four examples are not "Trades" they are jobs/units which you can be any trade.  Granted you can't walk in off the street and join them but they are still not trades.


----------



## aesop081 (8 Feb 2011)

Uriel said:
			
		

> or CBRN Op that aren't published outside the Forces, but you just do that job for a year or two and then back to your old trade.



CBRN Op is not a sub-trade. It is now an actual MOS that one can remuster to.


----------



## dapaterson (8 Feb 2011)

Uriel said:
			
		

> There are some trades on the recruiting website that are published, but that you don't generally enter from the street (like Intelligence Operator or Clearance Diver), but for the truely unpublished trades there are really only four:
> 
> JTF2
> 
> ...



None of these are occupations.  All are postings with specific training requirements, but none have stand-alone career paths.
CBRN Op, on the other hand, is an occupation.


----------



## Journeyman (8 Feb 2011)

Uriel said:
			
		

> The CSOR will compliment JTF 2...


"You're looking particularly lovely today, JTF 2." 
(I believe the writer meant "complement.") 

Yes, I know you were just cutting & pasting, so I'm not slagging you.....although you apparently believe that if someone is really, _really_ awesome they could somehow go from BMQ right into JTF2. 
  :facepalm:



And even though you are clearly outside your lane here, it's not my concern because I avoid the Recruiting threads.


----------



## 2011Applicant (8 Feb 2011)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> Yes, I know you were just cutting & pasting, so I'm not slagging you.....although you apparently believe that if someone is really, _really_ awesome they could somehow go from BMQ right into JTF2.


Last time I checked there was a minimum amount of service necessary before trying for Spec Ops.


----------



## Flips13 (8 Feb 2011)

There can't be that much of a Minimum requirement. I had a couple buddys go through basic with me in 06 got into the Regiment in 07 one went JTF in 08 the other went CSOR in 08, unless they were exceptional soldiers, not sure TI was a factor.


----------



## 2011Applicant (8 Feb 2011)

Pre-Requisites
Pre-Requisites for Cat 1 and 2 personnel are as follows:
C. Regular Force members must have minimum of 2 years service. NCMs must be minimum QL3 and Officers must be fully MOC qualified. Cat 1 Personnel must be prepared for a restricted release agreement of 3 years service imposed upon successful completion of basic CSOR training.

D. Reservists must have a minimum of 3 years service. NCMs must be minimum QL3 and Officers must be qualified to Regular Force standards. Res Force Cat 1 applicants must be prepared for a restricted release agreement of a minimum of 3 years service and be prepared for Component Transfer to the Regular Force on completion of teh CSOR Training and Assessment Course. Reserve Force members applying for Cat 1 positions are required to forward a copy of their MPRR (PPE 806 OR CF1007) to the CSOR Recruiting Cell in order to screen for eligibility prior to applying.

http://www.army.ca/wiki/index.php/Canadian_Special_Operations_Regiment

Here ya go.


----------



## bLUE fOX (8 Feb 2011)

I think the original question is actually pretty interesting.  As someone who is considering transferring to the PRes or regular force, where would one look for that type of information? For example, I am sure some of these trades are part of a stream, and it would be nice to know how best to enter.

Cheers

Lane


----------



## Cdnleaf (9 Feb 2011)

bLUE fOX said:
			
		

> I think the original question is actually pretty interesting.  As someone who is considering transferring to the PRes or regular force, where would one look for that type of information? For example, I am sure some of these trades are part of a stream, and it would be nice to know how best to enter.
> Cheers
> Lane



Request an appointment with your local Base/Wing Personnel Selection Officer.  PSO overview on links.

http://www.cmp-cpm.forces.gc.ca/pd/pi-ip/01-03-eng.asp
http://www.forces.ca/en/job/personnelselectionofficer-139#info-1


----------

